# not sure how many carbs to eat



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

is 200 grams rice and pasta okay per meal?

i am 6ft train 4 times a week, quite lean at 10-12% bodyfat and 23 years of age.

weight of 13 stones.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is that cooked or uncooked weight??


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

200 grams uncooked rice per meal would be a nightmare to eat and have 160grams of carbs i think thats excessive TBH.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

hi, yes uncooked.

Judging by the replies im assuming its too much, I have been eating that much, not sure how much I need, I really need to get some pictures up, hopefully do some this week.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

bump.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

200grams uncooked must be a plate full, rice tastes crap without some sauce, so i don't know what your going through. normal is about 60g per meal uncooked weight i think.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks i always have rice and peas together with olive oil and onions.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

how many meals do you eat per day

please list the whole days food and drink

leave nothing out


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

ok here goes

9am 30g whey with 25g maltodextrin in water

10:00 5 eggs and oats

12:30 200g chicken and rice with veg

14:00 almonds peanuts cashew nuts

15:30 200g chicken with rice fruit

17:30 200g chicken and pasta and veg

18:30 train

19:30 banana

19:40 30g whey with maltodextrin and dextrose

20:30 150 g tuna and potatoes

22:30 250 g cottage cheese

my main dishes are chicken i sometimes change them to tuna or eggs.

basic is easy for me

during times i dont eat i normally have some rice cakes with a mix of nuts like cashew peanuts and almonds.

i drink between 1.5-2 litres of water.

hope this is okay.


----------

